# Woohoo, I am keeping the Platinum Pearl baby!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I messaged the breeder and asked her if I can buy the Platinum Pearl baby I am hand-feeding at the moment from her, she told me she doesn't want any money for the baby and she is going to tell anyone that is interested that the baby already has a home!  I would love to keep 2 of the other babies, but that is pushing it too much. :lol: I am just really happy I can keep one though, and one I never would have owned if I hadn't gotten to hand-feed her/him. 

I don't know the sex of the baby, and I only have one name at the moment, 

Female: Anya
Male: ??

Here is a photo of the Platinum Pearl baby I am keeping:


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh...congrats...you must be ecstatic...he/she is a true beauty


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a gorgeous baby, i bet you are excited


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww its gorgeous! I bet it'll grow up into a wonderful little birdie!

I envy you your baby, I am still waiting for confirmation on the sun gah...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Gee, she/he looks a little like Arnie, right down to the cinnamon tips of the wing and tail feather....is platinum a lutino mutation? Arnie's body is just white with yellow pearling tho, yours appears to be a little grey? or is it just the photo....


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's some more info on the platinum, though I'm sure Solace. will jump in as well-
http://www.cockatiel.org.au/platinum.html

Since your in Aus there is every chance that Arnie is a platinum, they are getting increasingly common. Actually it's been a while since I haven't seen one in among the normal tiels at the pet store....


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, Arnie has what I describe as "dirty tail feathers" and the end of one wing but I wouldn't describe them as grey - they look as dark as that babies. Do they get darker when they moult? Arnie looks nothing like the platinum photos on that webpage, and she has no grey elsewhere. Perhaps she is just dirty, lol (she has regular showers!).

sorry to take over your post Solace. lol... that little baby is just so smoochably gorgeous.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Belinda, I just had a look at some photos of Arnie and like you stated already, he has a yellow and white color to him with pearls. 

Hope you don't mind me copying your photo









This Platinum Pearl baby that I am keeping has very light yellow pearls (which will get darker) and a cinnamon/grey color "wash" on his/her back and on the wings. Here is a better photo:










This is an ADULT Platinum Pearl hen:

(photo from Google)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow that is great news  gorgeous baby


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

how cool your birds are so cute! haha


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll have to get a photo of Arnie's tail and wings to show you because she has a slight cinnamon wash on the ends - it hasn't come up on any photos I've taken. Her body is all white and yellow though. She has nowhere near as much grey as the adult hen in that photo, but she is yet to go through her first moult.


----------



## Love My Babies (Dec 3, 2010)

What an adorable baby! Congratualtions!


----------

